# My tank!



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

More boring then one of Trillions threads (jp mate







) but thought Id post some pics anyway.

Im actually hookin up a Hang On Berlin skimmer this week, possibly tommorow...overkill yes, but atleast I wont have to worry as much about my water, RIGHT! Plus I have a ton of Macros!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking good bro. I like the cave. Too bad you couldnt grow much inside of the cave because of shade.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Yea, I was just playin around with it before bed. That will eventually be changed.

The cave is to help feed the sun corals more effectively


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Cave..I like it.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

good start danny.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

get a chilli coral. hang it upside down in the cave... the way they like it.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Cant find any info on them


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.marinedepotlive.com/chili-coral...--leathers.html


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Nice thanks.

My Sunnies havent opened yet...Im worried







I tried both mysis and phyto.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the orange suns look good. the blacks look like theyre hurtin.. do your best to feed that thing. how long have you had these two pieces??


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Three peices, just got them yesterday.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok if you think my threads are so boring than y do you even bother responding.

I'm no different than anyone else on here when it comes to wanting the best fo my fish, as far as knowlrdge and equipment.

All 1 person has to do is say the word ( which I'm sure some one will), and I will terminate my assosiation with this site and just go to reef central from now on.

all I ever wanted was help.

Is that not what this site is for?

I guess everyone that's as knowledgeable as you gys forget there days when they were in my shoes.

But its ok what goes around comes around.

I wish all you the best of luck, and just want to let yaw know that if yaw was in my shoes I would give you all the information you asked for, like I tried to do with some people, I told them everything I knew


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

be nice, everyone has to start somewhere in this hobby.. trillion just started a month or so ago.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Trillion said:


> ok if you think my threads are so boring than y do you even bother responding.
> 
> I'm no different than anyone else on here when it comes to wanting the best fo my fish, as far as knowlrdge and equipment.
> 
> ...


I said JUST PLAYIN MATE, it was a joke







Now stop being a drama queen and go build your DIY skimmer I found you plans for!


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice set up.
It will look really nice when you get some more coral in there, or some animals.
What are you putting in there?
Go for a Mantis Shrimp, they're cool.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

I was goin to go Mantis, but I love having lots of little creatures to look at. I think I will go with some Clowns maybe (I love Orange) and a Yellow Watchamn Goby, then a few more little inverts. Then I might grab some more Soft Corals once I get my Berlin Skimmer hooked up and running.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok, I guess it just seems like everyone likes too make fun of me or just totally disreguard my ?s both you an illnino made fun of me ysterday he called me ahoe and yu caled me boring.

I thought you guys were my friends. I was planing on bying from illnino, and was gonna tell danny congratulatins formakin MOTM, dang.

I guess all you have to do is make fun of trillion and you get patted on the back.

If you get motm for helping people r for bing generous, I should hav got it a long time ago guess that just goes to show what kind ofpeople are voteng on this site.

But I do appreciate your help and I do apologize if you really were playing yesterday, ts just that the 2 people that I thought were my friends bth made fun of me yesterday. I don't really care either ,just don't act like your my friend if our not ya know, and any one who thinksmy threads are boring please don't respond.

didn't know that's what (jp) stood for, guess that abbreviation can only be undertood by MOTM canidates, and exciting people unlike me of course.

Oh and if you were just kidding I am too.

hilarious huh.

I don't understand how illnno is gonna call me a hoe 1 day and try to take up for me the next.

All I ever did was gve you guys mad props on how expierenced you are and knowledgable and this is the thanks I get?

( jp guys







)


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Please dont whore my thread too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Please dont whore my thread too










Jesus Danny you are a harsh guy :rasp:

BTW-Nice tank guy,got n e full tank shots?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Please dont whore my thread too










Jesus Danny you are a harsh guy :rasp:

BTW-Nice tank guy,got n e full tank shots?








[/quote]

I know, but its all just jokes









Will get some more shots by the end of this upcoming week.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion take some aromatheropy and enjoy the pics bro.
Nice tank dannyboy!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Raptor!

The orange ones are opening more and more everyday, but the black ones arent opening at all...I see thier mouths, but its impossible to feed the heads each individually when its a 5th of an inch target. Any tips? Do the black ones only eat at night?

Ive tried feeding everyday since Ive got them. Heres what Ive been doing:

Sprinkle the corals with Phyto (Reef Crew)

30-45 mins later I turkey baster mysis all over the corals after turning off the pump (and my Porcelain Crabs go WILD!)

Tonight Im doing a good sized water change, and some time next week I'll add the Berlin. Trates are low tho, so I think all is good.

I also want to add something that will clean up the uneaten mysis. A pair of clowns would do the job, right? Any inverts enjoy it? Maybe a Peppermint Shrimp (I also have a couple heads of Aiptasia...right in my Macro algae







)

Finally, and supplements you reccomend? I was thinking about getting some Iodine.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I don't under stand y u guys like to pic on me so much, now even Raptor is joining in on the fun. Congratulations!

Can I at least get most likely to not get his questions answered or responded to unless criticism is in volved.

Ok so every one is commenting on your tank danny, well from what I can see it looks stupid I mean none of the people on here at least me any way I don't know what size tank it is.

I have a better looking tank than you and I think you have been at this way longer than me. At least you know more.

But since you asked ill tell you, your tank sucks as far as I can see at my opinion.

No one ever told me how cool my tank was or is from a lot of the pics I posted and you get this many responses from that little pic and those half dead corals you got.

Looks like to me a lot of people on this site don't like me for what ever reason.

All I wanna know is why?

and before you say its because I am a thread stealing hoe why don't you look at some of my old topics and see how many people took my sh*t over.

who cares if some body takes over my thread, this site is for ?s and coments and to learn, plus this site has a dumb ass monitor thing that will cut you off if you try to post to many new topics.

That's just lazy to me.

As are a lot of the people that are suspose to be the help around here, what did I do to make you lil basterds not wanna answer my ?s

first all my ?s were stupid, then I was a whore now I'm boring.

I can't win you guys were against me from the very beginning and all I ever wanted to do is be a part of a team that I felt I belonged to.

since you keep pushing me away I don't plan on becoming a major contibutor to the site if any thing from now on you can count on me to not recommend, and black flag this site, I mean look how you treat new comers.



















you want people to come here for help but tell them there asking dumb ?s and that if they continue they'll be ignored.

wish I knew how to start a web site, I down grade this one so much.

all I ever wanted was to be down, ya feel me?

you can have your thread back now, ***!, oh and your moms the whore I'm the pimp, bitch.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Trillion said:


> I don't under stand y u guys like to pic on me so much, now even Raptor is joining in on the fun. Congratulations!
> 
> Can I at least get most likely to not get his questions answered or responded to unless criticism is in volved.
> 
> ...


Sorry man, all I saw was:



Trillion said:


> Boo hoo, no one likes me and I dont know why, even if I dont listen to anyone, and expect people to respond to topics 5 minutes after I post them.


BTW, not many people can get unde my skin these days..but did you just say my tank looks like junk? And that my corals are dying?

Well, if I remember correctly, didnt you kill some softies, like Xenia and Zoos? So called "indestructable corals"? Sun Corals are 10x tougher to keep then anything you have in your tanks. If you want to make this a battle of knowledge, I dare ya to step up to the plate









So please, dont go down this path.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

listen here penis breath, I've never killed any coral of mine liike 5 of my polyps are bleachin and the rest are doing good with my lighting, and my xenias are great.

If you wul actually look and read my topics instead of criticizin them maybe you would know that

and actually if you want to battle we can but I did like you before youu started talking sh*t about me.

is that how the member of the month acts? I guess is o though a long as yu only dis me huh.

I've waited days on responses not just 5 mins you would know that too if you actually took the time to help instead of criticizing.

I just don't understand why every one pics on me and no one responds to my topics for days.
and I thought you was cool, and my friend.

But if you wanna take on me as far as a tank challenge or whatever its ON then.

As soon as I get my halides.

Oh and to me your corals are ugly, I honestly don't like your corals.

and I'm not just saying that cause you stabbed me in the back either


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Not even worth it man. I think the other members here agree that you leaving the site would not neccesarily be a defeating blow to its success...

You just keep burnin all your bridges. You start off by getting in jiggy's face, one of our smartest and most knowledgable members, then you rip apart not only mine, but several other threads (Rodgers Aquatics "Aiptasia" comes to mind").

I believe I won Member of the Month because I take a lot of my personal, free time to help members on several different levels, and I contribute my knowledge so that I can help individuals, and help the forum. In doing so, Ive made a lot of friends, great people like GG, b_ack and *sometimes* (on a rare day) even nismo. This thread, right here, has been the first time in a few months where Ive actually allowed someone on the forum to make me question why I even make an effort to help people, or to put the energy into being a positive attribute to the site. People like you have zero respect for fellow members, and will stop at nothing to put themselves first (I know, I was on that path not too long ago aswell).

Feel free to continue to troll my thread, as I am sure if you keep it up, you will be dealt with, and I will simply be able to brush it off my shoulder and start again with this thread.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ohh and what do you mean I don't listen or take any ones advice, that may have first been th case, and it wasn't like I didn't take the advice I just questioned it, I didn't know you pricks would tke it so seriously.

had I have known that I would have told yaw what you wanted to hea® and went else where.

any way you tell me where and when the recent post is of me not taking some ones advice is and ill tell you who killed kennedy


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok you having said that, first off I had more than a right to defend my self after you slandering all my posts and adding on that they are boring.

I don't really remember getting in jiggys face but if I did I do apologize because I didn't kno at the time he was as cool as he is, I had just got back into this site, nd was kinda sensitive, and felt like h disrespeted me and as in real life I tend to defend my self, as I would hope any one or thing would.

your lst post was very well said or spelled should I say, and I see it from your perspective in many ways but like I said before I didn't know what jp ment so I felt like you were diisrespecting me, and that hurt me far worsethan jiggy ever could. because I considered you a online confidone to me.

Plus at the time when I read it yesterday I was in a rather volitile state of mind

But as far as you saying I only think of myself that's where I draw the line I have contributed my opinons to many diferent posts as i was about to too this one until I read you downgrading my name.

How else would I have known you were even talkng about me if I was so selfish.

I wanted to contribute to your post like you do to mine.

Had I known what jp ment we would have not even made it to this perdicament.

how ever the matter at hand I guess cannot be resolved between us. but I'm glad I did fnd out your true feelings towards me. By the way I did apologize to r.aquatics and told him thanks for understanding, the only reason why I do intrude on topics is to save the forums from having a bunch of the same topics, which I've got yelled at for doing before, now I getting ridiculed for this.

maybe ill get it right one day.

I guess this relationship is beyond mending.

Never wanted it to be like this but I guess we are both to stubborn to say sorry.

So If I do get banned from the site I'm sorry you felt like I was such a parasite, and only took nstead of giving.

But I tried to give I wanted to if you notice the post In the general discussion forum labled "I need help" or something like that,amongst others of course.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Damn danny, this thread is going to get hot in no time. btw nice sun coral.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Leo. The Orange ones are actually opening tonight :cheer: Im a little worried about the black ones tho


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> I also want to add something that will clean up the uneaten mysis. A pair of clowns would do the job, right? Any inverts enjoy it? Maybe a Peppermint Shrimp (I also have a couple heads of Aiptasia...right in my Macro algae )


My hermits go crazy for mysis. If the cube sinks before it completly breaks up then one of the hermits will charge across the tank, grab hold of the cube and then tear off behind the rock before anything else can get to it.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion i wasnt rippin on ya, I was just saying ya need to relax a bit.
Thats all. No one is out to get you or dislikes ya.
You have to understand. You always are welcome here, But you have to understand no one wants to do your work for you.
You ask questions which are fine, But then you dont listen. We tried to help ya, But you want everybody to do the work for ya.
I wish you to succeed in your tank, But having an attitude isnt going to help.
We are here as a community, not to pick on trillion.
I honestly dont see where i ripped on ya.
Chill out. Dont be so thin skinned.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> > I also want to add something that will clean up the uneaten mysis. A pair of clowns would do the job, right? Any inverts enjoy it? Maybe a Peppermint Shrimp (I also have a couple heads of Aiptasia...right in my Macro algae )
> 
> 
> My hermits go crazy for mysis. If the cube sinks before it completly breaks up then one of the hermits will charge across the tank, grab hold of the cube and then tear off behind the rock before anything else can get to it.


Which? The smaller guys, like the Scarlet and Blue Legs? Or the monster guys like the Orange Spotted.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

havnt a clue which type it is. Heres a pic though
View attachment 105588


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Please dont whore my thread too










Jesus Danny you are a harsh guy :rasp:

BTW-Nice tank guy,got n e full tank shots?








[/quote]

I know, but its all just jokes









Will get some more shots by the end of this upcoming week.
[/quote]

Lol,Kewl,kewl,Cant wait to see em


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Trillion i wasnt rippin on ya, I was just saying ya need to relax a bit.
> Thats all. No one is out to get you or dislikes ya.
> You have to understand. You always are welcome here, But you have to understand no one wants to do your work for you.
> You ask questions which are fine, But then you dont listen. We tried to help ya, But you want everybody to do the work for ya.
> ...


ok, ill chill but when everyone jokes around about me, and then in turn dosent answer my threads or calls me boring I tend to take offense.

Itd be different if I actually felt like I belonged here.

Not trying to be a dic, but raptor the same way u don't understand on how I felt that you ripped on me is the same way I don't understand how you guys think I want you to do all the work for me.

Maybe at the beginning, but I never intentionally thought ( ill just have them do all the work for me) I thought more along the lines well since they are so expierenced, and may have been through it already they could just let me know.

like I said in one of my threads I bought a clownfish book on how to breed, and that's really all I'm worried about right now. Ya know.

One reason why I don't like some of you guys picking on me is because you never compliment me and I compliment you guys all the time on your info...

For example, when I answered that guys thread in the general discussion forum labled " I need some help" all he was trying to do was come up with a name for his pet shop, and I gave him a lot of help, and I know some of you like danny boy, raptor, jiggy, etc read it, but did you guys take the time out to say " good advice trillion", or "nice try trillion" nope.

And that's fine, but I mean if you can't pat me on the back, then please don't just say your playing when you kick me in the ass.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, Trillion i see that you dont see. I dunno is it my job to pat you on the back? I didnt see that post till today. I have been busy lately with a new tank, and had little time to make sure all of your questions were answered, and to tell you are the grand master of aquariums.
I tried to help you, But you looked at the links i posted for you and never read them.
If you did wou wouldent have posted 30 other questions in other peoples threads, and including your own.
You get corrected so much because you pass out bad advise on alot of things you dont understand.
For example you ask what type of water to use and everybody says RO/DI then you use tap, and then you wonder why you are getting algea, and we tell you again use ro/di then you ignore that and use spring water.
Are ya picking up what i am laying down?
You are annoying people when you ask repetitively about thigs and then ignore the advise and think you can do what you want.
Thats why your threads dont get response anymore. Most of us went well out of our way for you and you disregarded it.
Good luck with your tank man, and lets keep this out of dannyboys thread!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

1 last and final thing yes I do understand, but do you understand me? ( retorical ?)

I do take your advice and always have but I just wanted to take short cuts cause I didn't know where the hell to get ro water at the time, and when I did get it and made a thread about getting it no one cared.

I steal get that red carpet algae and my tank is full of ro di water, so odviously that's wasn't it. the treated tap water I was using was fine that's what my pet store owner uses but he has a phosphate reactor.

any way I don't expect you to respond to this I was just trying to get my point across ill put my tail between my legs and just keep on posting threads that don't get responses.

I'm sure the new friends that I make will help me out though.

Good luck with the new tank.

But in my defense here lately I have beentaking peoples advice, and I do promise to never ask another ? on here I haven't tried to get answers for and that have failed from research.

THE END...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If you would have listened to others and atleast ctcled your tank and used rodi water in the first place you would have saved yourself the red algea.
You dumped 2 fish in and started off bad. You did not listen you did what you want as always.
There is no quick fixes. Its up to you to make the right choices for your tank. Clearly you did not, and just because you started using rodi you expect it to be gone?
It doesnt work like that. Sorry.
I dunno trillion you seem like a good guy, But jeeze.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

and you have a fake clownfish cave in your 40g "reef"

here is what your 40g should have:

20-40lbs of fine aragonite sand

40-50lbs of nice live rock
decent sump/refug/skimmer setup
only a couple fish
atleast twox96w power compacts
two maxijet 900's on either end for flow.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Orange Coral starting to eat!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats now the majority of the battle is done. Ya got them eating, and thats a good sign.
Now ya need the black ones to eat. They still need a little time.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Ive been told the black ones can take much longer, so Im not losing hope yet. I could have swore a few extended a bit last night, no arms for catching but I thought I saw some mouths.

Will feed again tonight


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

congrats danny, they look a lot better since they opened man, good luck with the black one

" once you go black you never go back







"

Hey raptor you meean since I didn't start out with ro di water m tank will always do that









I'm sure after a few months hopefully it wil clear up.

Hey illnino thaks for the advice I was wondering if I should have added another power head.

my 40 is starting to cycle, and get algae build ups but looks a lot better since I used black sand.

My fish are feeling neglected since I got my Xbox 360 yesterday ( premium unit)

you knw I gotta post a pic.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

oh yea hey raptor I did check out that site you gave me jiggy recent me the link.

I found I very imformative on lighting and stuff like that.

I was just looking for more I guess but over all it was a good link.

see how nice it feels to be complimented









just kidding









lol.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion, Helping people should be thankless/ With no reconition. If you are looking to get thanked/looked up to, then you will be dissapointed more than not.
I am glad ya read that, I am sure theres more ya and everybody can learn. Including me, I am no expert.
Knowledge is power, Learn your tank inside and out before you pass along info. If you have no info to pass then just go with the flow, and read.
No one wants you to leave. We want you to know what you are talking about before you send someone off to do something you thought would help and it could cause harm to their tank.
Thats all and thats why people step in when they do.
Everyones not going to agree about everything.
Ok now that this is done lets stop posting about stuff that dont pertain to dannys thread.
I dont want to start editing posts.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Trillion said:


> congrats danny, they look a lot better since they opened man, good luck with the black one
> 
> " once you go black you never go back
> 
> ...


Nice man, feel free to start a thread for the rest of your pics!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

So now that we ruined his thread lets talk about it.








Have you tried golden pearls for them danny?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

naa no need , nobody would be interested.

Seeing as how your cool new corals are they would rathe see them.

they are nice man.

I wanna see what the black ones look like when they open up.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Raptor said:


> So now that we ruined his thread lets talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, actually Ive never even seen Golden Pearls! I dont think any of the stores I go to sell them.

Ive been feeding them phyto, then 2 rounds of mysis every night, followed by a small water change. I think tonight will be the last night, I'll start feeding bi daily. Still no luck with the black polyps tho









Thanks Trillion


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey danny sorry if you already stated this but I was wondering what size tank you got?

And don't worry your black suns will open up soon.

Maybe your over doing it a little.

The hardest coral ill probably ever have will probably be like a gorgonia, and a spaghetti leather.

I really haven't ever seen any other captive kept inverts that I like.

oh and hurry up and get some more pics lazy ass


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice sun coral! the orange one looks really nice.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice set-up.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

They are now all eating as of tonight


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice. keep up the good work on them. theyre the hardest coral to keep alive unless you dont mind feeding each polyp daily.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Im tryin, the orange guys just keep getting longer and longer when I feed, I hope this means they are feeling more comfortable and will expand completely one of these days.

The black ones are another story, they are a little tougher...not sure if I got all the polyps, but I atleast I got a few of the bigger guys. Grabiing another grag of the orange ones next weekend also, so Im pysched


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Feeding pics:




























Weapon of choice for smaller polyps, especially the black ones:










Looks cloudy because-

a) Mysis juice clouds up the water

b) Poor lighting

c) Glass wasnt cleaned for pics

d) Camera sucks.

Choose one of the the above









All those white specks on the black polyps will be gone in 10 mins, then I will do the final round of feeding, followed by a water change.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

dang danny, you went to extremes man, did you have to tie that thing off and find a vein and shoot up.









Just kidding I feel ya dude, I'm sitting here looking at my spaghetti leather, and it looks ike its about to kick the bucket but I know its gonna be okay, but if I knew of something I could do to perk it up I'd do it..

Looks good though.

I told you everything was gonna be okay.

Maybe now you'll start listening to me won't ya?

Danny boy says ----> (







)

LOL!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Danny - Nice progress. I like those corals!

Tillion - Is it ALWAYS 'that time of the month' for you?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Mettle









Here is a pic of one of my black corals alone in the feeding bucket :laugh: He wasnt eating, and the tips of his polpys are looking rough (light colour, look brittle) so I hope this will help revive it. I put a shot of mysis shrimp and 3 shots of phytoplankton along with a Rio 90. Hopefulyl I dont lose this guy.

BTW, the other black coral looks AMAZING these days. Each polyp is always wanting more food, it is a very dark colour of green, and each head looks like it ready to extend.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Danny - Nice progress. I like those corals!
> 
> Tillion - Is it ALWAYS 'that time of the month' for you?











sorry I won't give danny any more compliments since it seems to bother you mettle.

Any thing to make you happy...


----------

